# EIFS questions, Fake Stucco???



## harleysilo (Sep 10, 2006)

. I believe on the outside of that wall water pools during heavy extended rains and runs in between basement floor and sole plate of exterior wall. A drain box and some grading is needed at that corner of the house.

In this pic you can see a previous DIY'ers raised floor I ripped up as well as more backside of the stucco issues...






Any thoughts?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 10, 2006)

This hurts but.....you have some real problems with this stuff.
The substrate is osb and exterior rated sheetrock. Not a good design for Exterior insulation finishing systems at all. 
As far as I know it has been banned for use in GA.
Talk to your inspector again
I hate to say it but you really need a good EIFS inspection done by a Qualified EIFS inspector.
Go to www.ashi.org to find your local organization and call the president of that chapter to refer you to a good EIFS inspector.

Trust me that this is the best unbiased opinion you will get.
Don't be surprised to here you need to remove the stucco and replace it with different material.
Another link to look up is that Dateline NBC did back in the late 90's,  good info on the failures.

Sorry but good luck.


----------



## EIFS 101 (Feb 7, 2008)

You may have a leak coming from somewhere else. Windows, roof flashing etc.


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 27, 2008)

The real problem is that any moisture cannot escape even after repairing, so there is the common problem of mold, rot, etc.


----------

